# Sugery AGAIN!!!!!!



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I went to the doctor today for a follow up appointment on all of the problems that I have been having. In December the doctors found out the my gallbladder is full of stones, but they were not going to do anything because it was not bothering me. I just saw a surgen and he has booked emergancy surgery for this Monday because he says it is quite severe and he thinks the best think to do is remove it. Anyone had this done? Made things better or worse? This is a major shock and I know that this surgery is not much but it is a lot for me to handle. They are also going to check my ovaries and uterus because they think there is something really wrong with it. I are suspecting that I may have endometriosis or cysts or something but they are not 100% sure so they are going to take a look around while I am having surgery and see what else is wrong. They know there is something else wrong but please pray that they find out exactly what is wrong!They have to do this surgery next week because I am going away for two months (July and August), leaving on the 28th and I need to be well enough to go. So please pray for me that everything would go alright and they would find exactly what is wrong with me. So I am scared, nervous and frustrated. For those of you who didn't know I just had surgery on my feet. I had reconstructive surgery on my right foot January 28th and had some complications from that in which I am still recovering from. They cut off my heal and and moved it in as far as they could, also cutting all muscles and tendons and tightening them because I had really severe flat feet. So bad that I walk on the insides of my ankles and I am in so much pain. So one foot has been corrected and the other will be done this Januaray. It was EXTREMELY PAINFUL! Bone is not the funnest thing to heal. I was in the hospital for a week. So I am on my 4th month of physiotherapy and still recovering and now have to have another surgery! UGH! I would appreciate if you could pray for my upcoming surgeries and continued healing on my foot. I thank you all a head of time, I am just really upset and nervous, and scared and frustrated. I would appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thinking of you...... Please tell me exactly when you are having your surgery? Was it yesterday, or is it next Monday (17th)?


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah! Well folks....surgery seems to be sooner that what we thought. They thought it would be next week or even September but they had a cancellation and they are going to sqeeze me in to that slot TOMORROW MORNING!!! AHHHHH I am freaking just a little......A LOT!!! So they are going to take out my gallbladder and check my ovaries and uterus and if they find ovarian cysts or endometriosis they are going to remove what they can. Oh boy the fun. Anyone had this surgery done? What is it like. Feel free to tell me it will not bother me....tell me the good and the bad! Thanks everyone! XOXOX


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi I had my gall badder out in 93 I think it was. They did the old type surgery because of the stones I had but It wasn't as bad as I had imagined. I got over it fast and didnt' have alot of pain. It was one of first surgeries I had ever had. My doctor was great. I am sure it will go well for you too. They have come such a long way in the past few years. Snow


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

tell us how you are doing, when you can, blues!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

A big huge thanks to all of you for your thoughts and prayers during my surgery. Your loving kindness and thoughtfulness will not be forgotten!I got home yesterday from the hospital (saturday) at about 1:00 and my surgery was on Wednesday. I had a rough go but I am glad to be home. The doctors took out my gallbladder which was really inflammed and had adhesions all over it and full of stones. The doctor said that it was sticking to other organs. They looked at as much of my bowel as they could as well as ovaries and unterus. Everything looked really good except for a cyst on my right ovary probably cyclic. Then the last thing they looked at was my appendix. My appendix was twice the size it should be and was hooked over one of my ovaries. So they took that out too. The doctor thought that my appendix could be the cause of my severe pain as it was kinked when they found it. I am just happy that they looked all around and found that too so that I won't have to worry about that. I am pretty lucky probably saves me from another surgery in the future.I had a hard go, I can't keep much in my stomach, everything just comes up and boy does that hurt!!! I had a really hard time passing gas as well and it is only today (sunday) that I have finnally had a bowel movement. I am living off of watermelon, and taking it easy. I find the hardest thing is to get up and sit down....I have four incisions and 15 staples in my stomach which come out tomorrow....YIKES!! I am starting to do better though. I feel kinda weird though as my whole inners where moved all around and bothered. I am quite nauseous but over time I am sure that will go away. AS for my two month vacation...it may just have to be post-ponned for now. We will have to see how I am in two weeks. I just hope that this clears up my problems, and I have a speedy recovery. Thanks once again to all of you!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Glad to hear your home, sorry you had such a rough time with the surgery. My gallbladder was exactly like yours. Adhesions all over and it was swollen and stuck on to other organs. Just gross huh? I had a lot of pain afterwards because of them having to disconnect it from the other organs.Glad they got that apendix out too, that thing sounded dangerous as well. Get well, and get as much rest as you can. Don't push yourself, it all takes time! Let us know how you are okay!Jennifer


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks guys! I sure am being papered and recieving lots of help. I am taking full advantage of being under the weather!







I am taking it easy and still hoping to go on vacation next Friday. I got my staples out yesterday and I am well on the mend. I am moving much better, feeling great and eating much better! Thanks guys!


----------

